# 30 Ways to Play the Well-Tempered Clavier



## ulyssestone (Jan 6, 2010)

Check them out if you've got Spotify, the best music streaming service in the world. And check out http://www.spotifyclassical.com for classical playlists


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Man, listening to all of this is my idea of agony. I don't have the patience or interest to get through one version, let alone thirty. But I'm sure this will interest some of those into old J.S. around here...

[EDIT: I'm also surprised to see our very own Australian pianist Roger Woodward on the list. Didn't even know he had recorded J.S. Bach...]


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh dear... this is a problem for me, because I have to name my hardest piano work I've done, which is this one, on my college application... and apparently there are 30 different ways to name it. D:


----------



## SonataSonataSonata (Sep 14, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh dear... this is a problem for me, because I have to name my hardest piano work I've done, which is this one, on my college application... and apparently there are 30 different ways to name it. D:


Use as many acronyms as you can: PIV from WTCI/II by JSBch


----------

